# Jersey & Jesse



## TiffanyK

I hope that I don't offend anyone by posting this here. I'm mostly just curious and find it pretty interesting.

In the pictures community, Jersey's mom posted some pics and I couldn't help notice what I thought was a resemblence to Jesse, or perhaps even more of a resemblence to a photo of one of Jesse's sons on the Delmarva website.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32953&page=2

I posted in that thread, but in case there are any pedigree guru's or interested people - here is what I found and my reply from that post:

I still have lots to learn about pedigrees; that is an understatement. I skimmed both pedigrees and saw that they both have Gold Rush in common about 4-5 generations back, but then when I pulled up the genetic info on both of them, look what I found ...


Jersey:
http://www.k9data.com/coi.asp?ID=208456
*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF 2.04%

CH Tangleloft Odds On Pebwin CD WC VC OS 1.60%
Am./Can. CH. Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF1.05%
Am. CH. Goldwing True Bear OS SDHF1.04%
Am/Can Ch. Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD1.01%


Jesse:
http://www.k9data.com/coi.asp?ID=127865
*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF 2.47%

Am. CH. Autumn Lodge's Mister Zap CD ** OS1.13%
BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF0.91%
Am. CH. Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS0.61%
BISS Am. CH. Asterling Go Getm Gangbuster OS SDHF0.57%


Not sure how related that makes them, but both Jesse and Jersey's top COI contributor is Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF

Kind of cool, huh? I'm asking mostly - LOL - because nomatter how much I try to read up on COI, I still don't exactly 'get-it' :


Tiffany

edited to clarify: Jesse belongs to Vern and Sue, both members here: vrocco1 and DelmarvaGold and Jersey belongs to Jersey's Mom (Julie)


----------



## paula bedard

Misty Morn's Sunset is one of my favorite "beauties" in my Golden Retriever Book. I love the Red Goldens's. Seems many of the more famous older Golden's were red.

I hadn't thought about the resemblance, but I have admired Jersey's beautiful head.


----------



## cham

What impresses me is Hailey's ancestry is the same as Jersey and Jesse for the most part!!!!
I'm not sure about this COI either but I found this fascinating, this is Hailey's dam Lucia Della Luce:

*10-generation COI**12.82%**12-generation COI**14.44%*

http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=286341

*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF3.06%
Am CH Asterling's Buster Keaton OS2.40%
BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF1.96%
Am./Can. CH. Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF1.22%
Am. CH. Autumn Lodge's Mister Zap CD ** OS0.90%

And this is her sire: Harley Davidson Fatboy:

http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=167126

*4-generation COI**1.79%*
*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
Am/Can Ch. Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD1.79%

If someone would like to explain this in plain English, I know Tahnee tried one time but I was still so green it went over my head totally and I didn't have the pedigree for Lucia at that point in time.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Unfortunately, I don't think that means they're very closely related. I don't fully understand all this pedigree stuff myself, but I'm assuming it's because that dog (although being the top contributor in both lines) is so far back in the pedigree. Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset (Sammy) was a strong contributor to many different lines... I'm not entirely sure what the "133" annotation after his Outstanding Sire honorific means, but I'm guessing it means he sired at least that many pups that met certain qualifications (and doesn't even account for any pups that did not). I'm pretty sure Sammy is in the top 5 contributors for the puppy my father is bringing home in a few weeks... yet if we were to breed Jersey to Oriana (my dad's pup-to-be: talk about putting the cart before the horse, LOL), it would still be considered an "out-cross" (as opposed to a line-breeding). I have no idea if that makes any sense... I know what I'm trying to say, but not sure I'm doing a good job saying it. So before I confuse anyone any more than I already have... I'll end it here! LOL

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: If you pull up Sammy's offspring on k9data.com there's somewhere in the vicinity of 240 dogs listed. (and I'm certain that's not all of them... I doubt he had that many singling litters) I think that shows my point a little better... you can see how many different directions these pups could have gone in... so even though Sammy is the most influential dog in both pedigrees, by virtue of having so many pups who took part in so many other breedings, there's a lot of room for differences between the lines. Does that make any more sense? I feel like I'm talking myself in circles... LOL... should probably stick to topics I more fully understand! :doh:


----------



## paula bedard

No, it makes sense. If you followed any line back, at a certain point there'd be a mutual relation. I remember one thread a while back where everything was tracing back to Cumming's Gold-Rush Charlie. Gold-Rush Great Teddy Bear is his son. He is in each pedigree too.


----------



## TiffanyK

cham said:


> What impresses me is Hailey's ancestry is the same as Jersey and Jesse for the most part!!!!
> I'm not sure about this COI either but I found this fascinating, this is Hailey's dam Lucia Della Luce:
> http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=286341
> 
> *Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
> Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF3.06%
> Am CH Asterling's Buster Keaton OS2.40%
> BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF1.96%
> Am./Can. CH. Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF1.22%
> Am. CH. Autumn Lodge's Mister Zap CD ** OS0.90%
> 
> And this is her sire: Harley Davidson Fatboy:
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=167126
> 
> *4-generation COI**1.79%*
> *Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
> Am/Can Ch. Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD1.79%
> 
> If someone would like to explain this in plain English, I know Tahnee tried one time but I was still so green it went over my head totally and I didn't have the pedigree for Lucia at that point in time.


I clicked the links and would be interested to hear explanations, but I just can't seem to grasp it all yet - LOL... I've learned enough that I would be excited if that was my dogs pedigree 




Jersey's Mom said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think that means they're very closely related. <snip>


I kind of thought the same thing - I simply (LOL - because I'm still too much of an egghead to soak it all in) thought it was interesting that they share the same "top contributor" on the COI and wondered if that might have any bearing on resemblense :




paula bedard said:


> Misty Morn's Sunset is one of my favorite "beauties" in my Golden Retriever Book. I love the Red Goldens's. Seems many of the more famous older Golden's were red.
> 
> I hadn't thought about the resemblance, but I have admired Jersey's beautiful head.


 
As I have admired Jesse's beautiful head and the recent pics of Jersey just struck me - similar qualities to my newbie self anyway. I love all the pics of everyone's gorgeous Goldens!!!! Just struck me in the recent pics that they both seem to have a unique, handsome head/face 


Tiffany


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I slightly misunderstood your questiong then... and I'm too much of an egghead myself to know how to even begin to answer that, LOL! All the COI stuff goes right over my head... and I haven't been able to try and sit down to figure any of it out... so I usually just smile and nod! :yes: <-- (that's me)

I do want to say THANK YOU for comparing (even in the smallest way) my boy to Jesse... he is a gorgeous dog, and that is a very high compliment! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR

This may help to explain it
http://www.canine-genetics.com/relation.htm

I'll try to give a short explanation but am sure I will mess it up.
When thhe dogs that are the most influential in a pedigree do not appear until you go back 5 generations or more (on both sides) then the dogs would not be too closely related.
Okay now momentarily forget that part.
If they have the same dog(s) in the first four generations they are more closely related. These dogs do not have to be in the top influential dogs of the dogs. 
Do you see the difference?


----------



## paula bedard

So, no missing link? 

It's a lot of fun though!!! I am amazed by the names that turn up in my dogs pedigrees or the Kennels involved.


----------



## TiffanyK

Jersey's Mom said:


> I slightly misunderstood your questiong then... and I'm too much of an egghead myself to know how to even begin to answer that, LOL! All the COI stuff goes right over my head... and I haven't been able to try and sit down to figure any of it out... so I usually just smile and nod! :yes: <-- (that's me)
> 
> I do want to say THANK YOU for comparing (even in the smallest way) my boy to Jesse... he is a gorgeous dog, and that is a very high compliment!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
I thought initially that they might be related just in looks - and since they're both awesome too. As far as smile and nod - ROTFL - me too :

And I am glad you took it as a compliment, as it was meant that way. I'm a big Jesse and Delmarva fan - borderlining on Delmarva suck up - hahahahahaha. Good looking dogs they have! I'm thrilled for them and future owners of the latest Rascal + Jesse litter!





AmbikaGR said:


> This may help to explain it
> http://www.canine-genetics.com/relation.htm
> 
> I'll try to give a short explanation but am sure I will mess it up.
> When thhe dogs that are the most influential in a pedigree do not appear until you go back 5 generations or more (on both sides) then the dogs would not be too closely related.
> Okay now momentarily forget that part.
> If they have the same dog(s) in the first four generations they are more closely related. These dogs do not have to be in the top influential dogs of the dogs.
> Do you see the difference?


 
Honestly... hmm... I've tried to read up on that link and still don't fully grasp yet. I do see the difference, to some degree, but it's still so hard for me to grasp and I am actually very good at human genealogy 

But if you get it - I am curious to know - if the dogs are not closely related - which I don't see any reason to think that Jesse and Jersey are - would them both having the same top COI contributor influence their looks, for example? 

I'm guessing that with good breeding - when you have similar top contributors that this is the goal, yes? So that a good breeding program produces the best (for lack of a better word) qualities, therby preserving the golden retriever breed???? Am I way off in that thinking? 


Tiffany


----------



## AmbikaGR

Look at the COI's of these three dogs and see if you can figure out who is more closely related. After you guess click on the three pedigree links at the end of this post to see your answer. Have fun with it.

*Jersey*
*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF2.04%
CH Tangleloft Odds On Pebwin CD WC VC OS1.60%
Am./Can. CH. Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF1.05%
Am. CH. Goldwing True Bear OS SDHF1.04%
Am/Can Ch. Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD1.01%


*May*
*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
*Am. CH. Edgehill Sudden Impact OS3.95%*
*Am. CH Twin-Beau-D Hillock's Sydney OD3.14%*
*Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF1.88%*
*Am CH Asterling's Buster Keaton OS1.54%*
*Am./Can. CH. Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF1.36%*

*Maia*
*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
*Am./Can. CH. Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF0.46%*
*Am./Can./Bda. CH. Cummings' Gold-Rush Charlie OS SDHF0.26%*
*Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF0.25%*
*Am. CH. Sunset's Happy Duke OS0.16%*
*Muskan Moonlord0.11%*





*Jersey pedigree - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=208456*

*May pedigree - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=224324*

*Maia pedigree - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=232391*


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Should anyone think I got off easy.... he made me look it up for myself too! :doh:

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR

TiffanyK said:


> But if you get it - I am curious to know - if the dogs are not closely related - which I don't see any reason to think that Jesse and Jersey are - would them both having the same top COI contributor influence their looks, for example?
> 
> I'm guessing that with good breeding - when you have similar top contributors that this is the goal, yes? So that a good breeding program produces the best (for lack of a better word) qualities, therby preserving the golden retriever breed???? Am I way off in that thinking?
> 
> Tiffany


If only it was that simple 
Breeders who are known for a certain "type"/"look" will tend to do more tightly line breedings. These would be where you see same dogs on both parents side of the pedigree in the first 4-5 generations. this will result in a high COI (over 15%) This will help them prserve their "type" However most will agree doing line breedings this tight time after time is dangerous as you are not only doubling up on the good things (genes) you are also doubling and tripling up on genes you do not want to. Most will only line breed for 2-3 generations then go totally outside their line for an outcross then go back the next generation to their line to re-establish their type. If they are fortunate when they go outside for an outcross their line is so prominent genetically that they will not loose their "type" for even that one generation. Breeders who have been doing this for years will normally know what lines they can go to outside their's to improve their chance of this.
Boy I hope that is not as jumbled as I think it may be.


----------



## TiffanyK

OMG - what a brain twister!!!

I was going to guess May and Jersey only because May and Miai would be too easy. My guess was because of the percent contribution to May and Jersey from Misty Morn and Gold Rush teddy bear (no offense on short cutting the names - lazy typer)

Then as I look at the 3 gen. pedigree - ROTFL - I'm feeling confidant until I look closer - Miai and Jersey have the same sire!!!!! NEAT - OH... lol... grrrrrrr.. they all do - ROTFL - ok - my head is spinning now!!!! So my head is spinning and my eyes are crossing - I'm thinking this is a trick question and May is the most closely related to herself 

Seriously - the answer is May and Miai - right? I am really not confidant on that answer.

Tiffany


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Don't overthink it... you already saw it with the sire --> they're all half-siblings! I had guessed May because I caught the name Hillock in the Top 5 COI list, and recognized that from Jersey's sire... then had a :doh: moment when I realized that Maia not only had the same sire, but I've actually met her and know her owners pretty well! LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## TiffanyK

AmbikaGR said:


> If only it was that simple
> Breeders who are known for a certain "type"/"look" will tend to do more tightly line breedings. These would be where you see same dogs on both parents side of the pedigree in the first 4-5 generations. this will result in a high COI (over 15%) This will help them prserve their "type" However most will agree doing line breedings this tight time after time is dangerous as you are not only doubling up on the good things (genes) you are also doubling and tripling up on genes you do not want to. Most will only line breed for 2-3 generations then go totally outside their line for an outcross then go back the next generation to their line to re-establish their type. If they are fortunate when they go outside for an outcross their line is so prominent genetically that they will not loose their "type" for even that one generation. Breeders who have been doing this for years will normally know what lines they can go to outside their's to improve their chance of this.
> Boy I hope that is not as jumbled as I think it may be.


Sorry for the double post, but my last reply lapped the one I am quoting.

OK...I do understand the above - probably more than I understand COI : And this is why I have decided that I'm no longer interested in breeding - LOL. I always loved the idea and then I learned too much about responsible breeding. I grasp some of it, not fully though.

But... and I appreciate your patience with me on this sincerely, wouldn't the top contributors in a COI contribute to the positive genes, including the dogs appearance - or should I say - couldn't it? While one might choose a tighter line breeding for a type, could you not step out of the line and outcross with a dog that has a top contributor that has the same "type" that you like? Or am I totally off. Feel free to just say I'm totally off. As I learn more, I'll eventually learn to ask more educated questions that will help me grasp it. It might be a while, but I would'nt be offended if you simply say it doesn't work that way, or I am totally off in that thought 


Tiffany


----------



## Jersey's Mom

If you're looking for an answer, you're looking at the wrong post (LOL), but I wanted to say: Don't worry about not getting it. My father (the guy answering your questions) has bred a couple litters and really done his homework on all this... but despite living in the same house as him, I understand about the same amount of it as you do! It's not easy stuff!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR

TiffanyK said:


> But... and I appreciate your patience with me on this sincerely, wouldn't the top contributors in a COI contribute to the positive genes, including the dogs appearance - or should I say - couldn't it? While one might choose a tighter line breeding for a type, could you not step out of the line and outcross with a dog that has a top contributor that has the same "type" that you like? Or am I totally off. Feel free to just say I'm totally off. As I learn more, I'll eventually learn to ask more educated questions that will help me grasp it. It might be a while, but I would'nt be offended if you simply say it doesn't work that way, or I am totally off in that thought
> 
> 
> Tiffany


First please pass on that bit of my "Patience" to Jersey's Mom. I do not think she would be in agreement :no:

Now for the rest. I am a true believer of never say never as sure it "could" but with so many other dogs being involved the the equations we have been discussing it is not likely. If that were a "good probability" then all dogs who have Sammy, Charile and Teddy in the top 5 contirbutors many would look similar in "type" and that is not the case. So although you may not be totally off, it really does not work that way.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Jersey's Mom said:


> If you're looking for an answer, you're looking at the wrong post (LOL), but I wanted to say: Don't worry about not getting it. My father (the guy answering your questions) has bred a couple litters and really done his homework on all this... but despite living in the same house as him, I understand about the same amount of it as you do! It's not easy stuff!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Thanks *Dr.* Julie :


----------



## TiffanyK

Jersey's Mom said:


> If you're looking for an answer, you're looking at the wrong post (LOL), but I wanted to say: Don't worry about not getting it. My father (the guy answering your questions) has bred a couple litters and really done his homework on all this... but despite living in the same house as him, I understand about the same amount of it as you do! It's not easy stuff!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


: Are you serious - AmbikaGR is your father? : 





AmbikaGR said:


> First please pass on that bit of my "Patience" to Jersey's Mom. I do not think she would be in agreement :no:
> 
> Now for the rest. I am a true believer of never say never as sure it "could" but with so many other dogs being involved the the equations we have been discussing it is not likely. If that were a "good probability" then all dogs who have Sammy, Charile and Teddy in the top 5 contirbutors many would look similar in "type" and that is not the case. So although you may not be totally off, it really does not work that way.


 
Patience in that you are still answering nicely : You may have broken a few glass items at my hard headed ness, but I couldn't hear it here in OK  But I'll keep thinking and trying to read up and hopefully the lightbulb will turn on one day - and then I'll get a good-er laugh at my thickness on the topic :


Tiffany
and yes...THANKS Dr. Julie


----------



## Jersey's Mom

> : Are you serious - AmbikaGR is your father? :


That he is! He also happens to be Jersey's breeder (which you might have noticed when you checked out the pedigree... his full name is Ambika's No Place Like Home). I'm living with him and my mom for right now... and am lucky enough to have Jersey's doggie mom and grandma here too! If you do a little fishing around, I know my father has posted a bunch of pictures of them, around when he first joined the forum. 

I was going to add to my last post that you were actually doing me a favor... b/c this way I got to hear him explain it without getting irritated by my 10,000 questions... but before I went back to edit it he had beaten me to the punch... LOL. I assure you, though, no glassware has been broken on your behalf 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## TiffanyK

Jersey's Mom said:


> That he is! He also happens to be Jersey's breeder (which you might have noticed when you checked out the pedigree... his full name is Ambika's No Place Like Home). I'm living with him and my mom for right now... and am lucky enough to have Jersey's doggie mom and grandma here too! If you do a little fishing around, I know my father has posted a bunch of pictures of them, around when he first joined the forum.
> 
> I was going to add to my last post that you were actually doing me a favor... b/c this way I got to hear him explain it without getting irritated by my 10,000 questions... but before I went back to edit it he had beaten me to the punch... LOL. I assure you, though, no glassware has been broken on your behalf
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
Very cool! Learn something new, but I am so thick sometimes.. LOL - it wasn't until about 5 minutes after my last post, I walked away for a sec and seriously slapped myself in the head! Of course - LOL... Amika :doh: :doh: :doh:

I love this forum! Husband/ Wife members and Father/Daughter members! How cool is that! Glad to know that no glass was broken on my behalf too 


Tiffany


----------



## AmbikaGR

Honestly Tiffany there was no need for patience on my part at any time during this thread. I still have trouble "explaining" it - kind of like one of those things you "know" but when you try to put it in words it makes NO sense. I only hope I was actually able to help you understand it a little better. I think my daughter does and that would not have been a pretty discussion "one on one" because I truly do lack that "p" word. 
Take care


----------



## TiffanyK

AmbikaGR said:


> Honestly Tiffany there was no need for patience on my part at any time during this thread. I still have trouble "explaining" it - kind of like one of those things you "know" but when you try to put it in words it makes NO sense. I only hope I was actually able to help you understand it a little better. I think my daughter does and that would not have been a pretty discussion "one on one" because I truly do lack that "p" word.
> Take care


I actually do understand a little better. I am still on a dim light though - the light bulb has not fully lit : Better in that the next time I take on the challenge of reading up more on it, I might grasp more of the concept. so thank you! That is a positive step in the right direction!

My father is an economist on Capital hill and I am terrible with money (can you imagine his frustration with me - LOL) - it's neat that you and Dr. Julie have a love for goldens in common! : 


Tiffany


----------



## Ljilly28

I don't know how I missed this thread. It was completely amusing, and I learned a lot. 

I see that, here in New England, there is a recognizable "type" . Twin-Beau D 's dog founded Nautilus whose dogs then founded Goldiva and a handful of other breeders whose dogs are instantly identifiable by a glance. You know just where they're from. So what other looks are indentified with what other kennels? I can pick out local dogs to me in Maine. A Sand Dancer Golden has a distinct look, and a Kelore dog looks much different . But what about on a national/ world level? What breeders have an influential type?


----------



## Debles

Are you familiar with Tairis Goldens in Maine?
That's where one of my boy's dad is from.


----------



## vrocco1

Hey! Are you talking about my doggie behind my back?  I never saw this thread until just now. LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR

vrocco1 said:


> Hey! Are you talking about my doggie behind my back?  I never saw this thread until just now. LOL


I thought they were talking about Sue's dog. You are just the kennel boy are you not? :roflmao:


----------



## Pointgold

And Vern pointed this out to me:

Ch Loonsong Harbour Town (my Jib) next to Vern & Sue's Jesse... very similar type.


----------



## Lady Di

> Ch Loonsong Harbour Town (my Jib) next to Vern & Sue's Jesse...


 Wow, now that's amazing how much these two look alike.


----------



## vrocco1

AmbikaGR said:


> I thought they were talking about Sue's dog. You are just the kennel boy are you not? :roflmao:


LOL, I llike to think of myself as the construction and maintenance manager. Sounds a *little* more important.


----------



## vrocco1

Pointgold said:


> And Vern pointed this out to me:
> 
> Ch Loonsong Harbour Town (my Jib) next to Vern & Sue's Jesse... very similar type.


I never put them side-by-side. That is amazing. First thing I noticed was the head. Jesse has a very pronounced stop, and so does Jib. I went back and looked at Jersey, and so does she. I think that is the reason they all look like family. It is all in the face IMHO.


----------



## Ljilly28

The stop is so pretty on both Jib and Jesse. Will you add a Jersey picture?


----------



## AmbikaGR

Jersey's Mom has posted several times to this thread. If you look for her posts she has photos of her boy in her signature. The one on the right shows his stop best although I think he was young in that photo.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

AmbikaGR said:


> Jersey's Mom has posted several times to this thread. If you look for her posts she has photos of her boy in her signature. The one on the right shows his stop best although I think he was young in that photo.


I was just reading this and thinking the same thing. Maybe we should take a nice stacked picture of him today? He may be a little out of his league with Jesse (and Jib too) but I always love hearing my boy compared to a Champion in any way!


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks- I wondered if her signature was Jersey. 



> Are you familiar with Tairis Goldens in Maine?
> That's where one of my boy's dad is from.


__________________

Cyrille Young is who you mean from Tauris? I remember their dog Apollo, and another really nice Sunfire obedience dog. Which dog is the father of yours? Boomer?


----------



## vrocco1

Jersey is a very nice looking doggie. In addition to that big head, he has a very powerful chest, and a big coat. Jersey is a beauty IMHO.


----------



## Pointgold

Jersey's Mom said:


> I was just reading this and thinking the same thing. Maybe we should take a nice stacked picture of him today? He may be a little out of his league with Jesse (and Jib too) but I always love hearing my boy compared to a Champion in any way!


I think Jersey is VERY handsome! I think that he'd be competitive in many areas... And personally, I think that a Champion of the Heart is ever so much more important... Jib was Gini's heart dog, and the CH title was just frosting. She adored him with or without.


----------



## arcane

Pointgold said:


> I think Jersey is VERY handsome! I think that he'd be competitive in many areas... And personally, I think that a Champion of the Heart is ever so much more important... Jib was Gini's heart dog, and the CH title was just frosting. She adored him with or without.


I totally agree  while is brings satisfaction to have all the titles, what is in your heart is far more important than one persons opinion on any given day! My Boston is a BIS winner EVERYDAY!!!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Thanks for your kind words, careful though... we don't want Jersey's head getting much bigger than it is. Jersey may never be a champion, but I look at that the same way I do an OTCh... has much more to do with _me_ than _him.  _ Anyway, I was able to get a pretty decent shot of him sort-of-stacked today for anyone who was curious.


----------



## Debles

Heather: Boston is perfect: looking and of the heart!

LJilly, Yes, Cyrille it is! Apollo is Selka's dad. He is STILL very healthy at age 16!!!!
http://www.tairisgoldens.com/

Here is their website, you can see Apollo's birthday pics! Cyrille is very nice.

Gunner's sire is from Woodwalk in Ohio. His dad is Frosty.= CH. Woodwalks Snowbear.
http://www.woodwalkgoldens.com/
Gunner is from the litter with one pup having HD.


----------



## Debles

That is a great shot of Jersey!


----------



## 3459

I agree -- great shot of Jersey! 

And Debles, thanks for the links. I enjoyed looking at the doggies on the websites very much. I know -- I'm chronic. Can't get enough goldens.


----------



## Ljilly28

I loved seeing that picture. He is a very masculine-headed boy, and handsome.


----------



## Ljilly28

Debles said:


> Heather: Boston is perfect: looking and of the heart!
> 
> LJilly, Yes, Cyrille it is! Apollo is Selka's dad. He is STILL very healthy at age 16!!!!
> http://www.tairisgoldens.com/
> 
> Here is their website, you can see Apollo's birthday pics! Cyrille is very nice.
> .


It does my heart good to learn that Apollo is still alive at 16. I saw him a good ten years ago, at least, and admired him very much. He's a great obedience dog.


----------



## Debles

I know. I am hoping Selka inherited his genes for longevity!


----------



## TiffanyK

I take a day off the forum and miss SOOOO much!!!!



Pointgold said:


> And Vern pointed this out to me:
> 
> Ch Loonsong Harbour Town (my Jib) next to Vern & Sue's Jesse... very similar type.


Amazing resemblence! I love it!!!!! Jib is gorgeous!



vrocco1 said:


> I never put them side-by-side. That is amazing. First thing I noticed was the head. Jesse has a very pronounced stop, and so does Jib. I went back and looked at Jersey, and so does she. I think that is the reason they all look like family. It is all in the face IMHO.


 
So that is the correct terminology, the "stop"! I found the delmarva website a long time ago (years?) and saw photos of Jesse as a puppy I beleive and it's something I noticed right away. when I saw a particular photo of Jersey it struck me as looking like Jesse and now I realize, yes... it is that pronounced stop. I really like that look! (More Jesse sucking up from me... no surprise there, I guess)



Jersey's Mom said:


> Thanks for your kind words, careful though... we don't want Jersey's head getting much bigger than it is. <snip>....


 
ROTFL  too funny!!!!! I also love that photo of Jersey stacked. I'll whisper so his head doesn't get any bigger.... He's really gorgeous!!!!! :


Tiffany


----------



## vrocco1

Many people don't like that look for some reason. I happen to love it, but maybe I just associate it with his kindly behavior. I think it gives the dogs a more intelligent look.

No need to suck up. Jesse loves everyone.


----------



## Debles

I love the big block heads!


----------

